# Max Rat, who is actually a hamster. =D



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Max is a sable banded Syrian hamster. He's lived with us for a year, I bought him for my brother for his 11th birthday. I made his cage, a 30 gal tub cage with a partial 2nd level with hand crocheted carpet, and a couch and tv made from popsicle sticks painted with nontoxic paint.
On top of his old cage, which I also built. This one was about 1/2 the size of the one he's in now.
















"Why, hello!"








Peeking out of a snuggle cup I crocheted for him.








Updating his Facebook page.
















His TV


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry some of the pics turned out so huge. Photobucket's being a pain, LOL!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

d'awwww so cute. I use to keep hamsters but I switched over to mice then upgraded to rats since they can be litter trained and leash trained. I just wanted a rodent who could be a cat/dog xD yeah I know I'm weird. Rodents are just more my thing in the mammal world, they are too cool and under appreciated. 

Last hammy I had was Sid the Syrian from hell o.o, he was a bitter and crazy but I think there was something mentally wrong with him, stupid mills.

God your boy looks massive too, he's about the same size as my baby rats, what do you feed him miracle grow?


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL, Max is actually litter trained, and would walk on a leash if I could find one that fits. I think he's a rat trapped in a hammy's body. 

I've had mice, and I loved them, but I just couldn't handle losing so many of my girls to tumors. And they weren't nearly as cuddly as Max, even my buck. I don't have the room for rats, though I really wish I did.

I don't feed him commercial mix: I started buying ingredients in bulk and mixing food at home when I got my first mice in middle school. I couldn't find anything without a bunch of guinea pig pellets, corn, and sunflower seeds, and its way cheaper. He gets 2-3 mealworm pupae a day as treats. He's actually pretty lean for a hamster, just a big boned boy!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice, I mostly feed my rats fresh foods but their pellet mix I order online, it was recommended by breeders.

I use to be very heavy in the mice and still intend to breed them some day. I want to import some bucks from France and start breeding for show, mostly satin blues and maybe some tan lines as well. I considered breeding rats but I would rather just keep them as pets since having 3 rats is mind boggling...they are constantly keeping me on my toes xD

All the same your hammy is looking great, nice healthy coat and very happy little boy. 

Also I noticed your custom cage, nice on that. The totes have become more popular as they tend to give more opertunity to build nicer habitats with more room. Saw someone who drilled holes in theirs and added shelves that were held on with nuts and bolts. It was about 3 levels with ladders and LOTS of those little bird toys to play on and climb on. Almost all and all a better home for a lower price imo. Next time I have mice i'm going that route.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I much prefer the tub cages. I use plastic cable ties to hold stuff together, since Max isn't a big chewer. I think all in all his cage cost about $15-20 to build. I made all my mice cages as well. 
I had a really pretty blue satin girl I found in Petco. 0_o Gorgeous mouse, but mean as heck. Tried to kill any other mouse I tried her with, bit me every chance she got. I just wish I had had easier access to mouse breeders back then. Around here, you usually have to choose between looks or temperament.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah the closest mouse breeder i have to me is a state over and breed AMAZING mice. I have a friend in France who breeds top notch satins you die for. 

My mice had a tote playpen I made which was super fun but my alpha female was a stinker and figured out she could chew through the plastic T.T she was such a naughty little stinker and she knew it too. Only good thing was if she made her escape attempts she NEVER ran off on me, she would wait on the top of the cage for me to come back xD either that or she would run over to my feet and climb me, Ophelia was my most lovable mouse ever, now she was a rat in a mouse body. Came when called too and use to take change from my wallet and hide it in her litter trays. (clear rodent code for bank).


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

SO CUTE! I just got my first Syrian and they have so much energy! And are so big compared to little Chinese hams. 

He looks so happy!


----------

